# First IUI attempt !!



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi ladies !! 

My name is Kirsty and tomorrow i will my experiencing my first attempt at IUI !! 

Have i been ttc for almost 5 years now. Had a course of clomid which done nothing but turn me into a demon   !!
Have had 3 coursed of gonal f which resulted in 2 pregnancies both of which i miscarried, the first @ 14 weeks the second @ 5  .
Was wondering if anyone has any success stories for IUI. I'm still using the Gonal F, went yesterday for scan which showed 2 follicles ready to release, so my nurse told me to take Ovitrelle injection at 11 o'clock last night.

Wee bit nervous about tomorrow but I'm hoping it will be worth it.
Looking forward to chatting with you all,


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck Kirsty!!  

Not been through IUI myself so can't pass on any pearls of wisdom...! Did they suggest taking paracetamol beforehand?

Wishing you lots of luck and let's hope this is the first and last attempt!!



Jules


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Jules,

Thanks for your reply !! 
They didnt suggest the paracetamol but i think i might take it anyway....just incase lol !!

Hoping for a 1 time only attempt at this !!


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Jellybean

Good luck tomorrow, there's nothing to it. Just like a smear test, lasts a matter of minutes. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Not really looking forward to it !! 

Will post tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

hi jellybean

There's nothing to worry about! I've had 3 iui's and theyre really simple. Like mrsm said, its just like having a smear. I didn't feel any pain or discomfort at all although some girls say they've experienced cramps afterwards, can't say I've had that. It only takes a few min then you'll be left for ten min or so with ur legs up to let gravity do its part lol. 

Good luck! Let us know how it goes x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the good wishes !!!

Will keep u all posted !!! Xx


----------



## kaiecee (Apr 15, 2012)

If I don't start my period in 2-3 days I'll be taking 
150 mg of clomid from cd3-cd7 then when 
I get a positive opk I go in for my first iui
And hopefully it will work first shot since I have no 
Problem ovulating so I'm praying it works  
but really hoping for my bfp


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Really hope it works for u !!! 

Fingers and toes crossed !!  

xxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi girls, 

Well that's my first IUI over with. Wasn't at all what i was expecting !! 

All i have to do now is wait !!! 

Talk soon xxxx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Jellybean - the waiting is the hard part! Sending you loads and loads of luck. Put your feet up!   xxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Its the longest two weeks ever lol !!!!

Will just keep busy. Mind off it and try to keep calm !! 

Thanks for your post Mrs M xxxx


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Jellybean - good plan!    I shall try it too... First week is usually ok, my madness starts after about day 8...
Best of luck! When are you testing? 

xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Not testing until 24th of this month !! 

I'll b cracking up by day 8 also lol !!

Good luck and keep me posted lol xxx


----------

